# The beginning of something big...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm tired of my newbie status.... I'm ready to graduate into something a little more feared.


DC# 0103 8555 7494 0319 2743

DC# 0103 8555 7494 2416 4262


The first of many folks... No fancy pictures... just carnage.

From here on out, they won't be announced. :mn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

If your gonna step - step big !!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that a threat? :ss


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats a whole lot of talk. Hope it can be backed up.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

You already have a lot of posts and a noticeable ring guage... this will fill out the resume a bit. :ss

But can you take dictation AND make coffee? :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

CHRONO14 said:


> Thats a whole lot of talk. Hope it can be backed up.


:tpd:


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> But can you take dictation AND make coffee? :r


I was an intern for 6 months. I can make damn good coffee


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Spring and the bombs are in bloom. :ss:ss

I'm sure they will be awesome.

Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

God, how I love this bombing stuff. 
If I had found it 10 years ago I'd be living in a shoe by now.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't worry folx. He's from Corvallis, so any bombing run would naturally only be against Eugene. :tu

I mean ... go get 'em, Jordan! :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

That a boy! Put on your graduation cap!! :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Don't worry folx. He's from Corvallis, so any bombing run would naturally only be against Eugene. :tu
> 
> I mean ... go get 'em, Jordan! :ss


Eugene isn't worth the cost of postage


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

WTG - Jump right in! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fire in the hole.....:tu

WTG !!!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's put a recap on this one.

0103 8555 7494 3996 4567 - ssutton

0703 8555 7491 2004 4220 - dball

0103 8555 7494 2947 8807 - tzaddi

0103 8555 7493 9802 1523 - dwhitacre

0103 8555 7494 5169 4626 - zmancbr

0103 8555 7493 6376 6091 - Marklar MM

0103 8555 7493 7425 1852 - jquirit

0103 8555 7493 8473 7612 - GoodFella

0103 8555 7494 2416 4262- JordanWrexler

0103 8555 7494 0319 2743 - TonySmith



All have landed. All within 2 weeks.

4 more in the air...

Few more still on my list 

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> Let's put a recap on this one.
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 3996 4567 - ssutton
> 
> ...


Holy Crap! Did you just buy your own B&M?! :gn


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

damn JE is doing it big definitly, way to go putting a hurting on some fine BOTLS!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he went big, , no reason to go home.

Nice napalm carpet, sir.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Holy Crap! Did you just buy your own B&M?! :gn


No sir... just a lot of pent up rage :r


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like he walked the walk. Good job.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey #2 ( that just sounds bad),

You look like you went to the Silverfox school of bombing! Damn son, nice f-ing job!

Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang, you were not kidding! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Let's put a recap on this one.
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 3996 4567 - ssutton
> 
> ...


You're making enemies, young man... :gn


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea, J#2 owned my ass big time!
AND ON MY FIRST FEW DAYS HERE 
:tu Without a doubt one of my favorite BOTL.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice to see #2 back up his smack talking in the chat room! :ss:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Let's put a recap on this one.
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 3996 4567 - ssutton
> 
> ...


*Present and accounted for sir*. :tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1590576


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> You're making enemies, young man... :gn





ahc4353 said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Al


:tpd:


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DBall said:


> You're making enemies, young man... :gn


Wouldn't think of it


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

JE3146 said:


> Wouldn't think of it


Watch out....not keep up the good work


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow! Guess you don't want to get on JE's bad side huh?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

pretty soon he wont have a side to be on.....























BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA






Shawn


----------

